# Anyone ever install their own 3T funda fork--can I do it myself?



## mobileops

I just bought a 3T Funda Pro fork for my R3, as a replacement for the EC90. The dealer wants to charge me $50 for install, which I thought was a little steep. I can handle cutting the fork correctly, sanding, and the epoxy for the insert. Is there anything special about the headset and assembly that I can't just figure out without a special tool? The headset is integrated isn't in? Will it come out when I take the fork off?

Help please. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## wankski

if it doesn't have the crown race installed on the fork (its a small metal ring with a seat for the bearing)- i'd pass - give it to the shop. U do need that crown race installer thingo... dunno if there is a ghetto way of doing that... maybe if you had 11/8" plastic pipe somehow...

crown race below:








also, the shop will correctly tighten up the compression bung, and then the stem (hopefully)... despite the simple instructions on the interweb, many first timers mess it up.

parts of the headset:








The big black bits are the cups that should be firmly attached to your frame headtube... the cartridge bearing (hopefully) will fall out the bottom along with the spacer as you can see in the pic. The top cup contains much the same stuff (ex the silver crown race you can see in the pic obviously) that will also pop out when you withdraw the fork from underneath. Not too many parts, nor difficult to replace.

btw, even though i don't know labour rates in the US, i still think the rate quoted is fair - as long as the shop has a great rep re: its mechs.

You need the headset tool (hundreds of dollars) to extract the race on your old fork, press it onto the new, cut the steerer and repack the h/s (easy). Then set the stem tension. An experienced mech blitzing the job would prolly take 20-30min.


----------



## Getoutandride

Ok if you ask me, personally I hate it when customers come in the shop with DIY jobs, they have a tendency to fail... If you have to ask the question don't even think about it


----------



## STARNUT

They are charging you $50 for a recall fork install? Cervelo is giving them a credit for the labor, and paid for 2 way overnight shipping for the new fork and the recalled one.

We didn't charge a customer anything for the fork swaps we did and we did some work on some Cervelos we didn't sell.......

Starnut


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

He's replacing an EC90, which wasn't part of the recall...right?. The OP doesn't say whether this is a voluntary swap, damage swap, or warranty swap. If it is a warranty swap, I would assume the install would be covered under the warranty. Otherwise, 50 bucks sounds about right to me. Better to spend a few bucks to get it done right with the right tools.


----------



## mobileops

*Thanks for everyone's help*

This wasn't a warranty replacement, it was an upgrade. I just wasn't happen with the performance of my R3 with the Easton fork. Having had an R3-SL with the Wolf fork, I remembered what I was missing!

My LBS did it for $25 and the bike couldn't look hotter. White R3, black 3T fork, Campy Record, and Reynolds DV46T's with most of the decals stripped except for the word Reynolds. Sick looking bike now. 

This isn't something I would have tried on my own usually, but I wasn't sure if cutting the excess was the hardest part, in which case I would have tried. For $25, not even taking that chance. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## em3

Hello Justin, when you get a chance I would enjoy seeing a pic of a white R3 with black 3t fork. I have the white/white combo with full black Campy SR and am thinking of getting a black 3t fork to add a bit more black.
Thanks,
EM3


----------

